# Fascinate MIUI 1.7.29 - Caution of removing header!



## ips0_fact0 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey,

Just an FYI, there is a flashable zip out there that adds settings to your MIUI, named *StatusBarMod.b-1.7.15.zip*, that you will place you in a boot loop if you flash it while on .29.

Just a heads up to anyone on .29 looking to remove the "Verizon Wireless" at top, do not flash it.

Best,

Jason


----------



## ACLakey (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for the update, I downloaded it and was thinking about flashing it!!


----------



## sarkozy (Jul 20, 2011)

When I was on .22, this didn't throw the device into a bootloop but rather borked the signal bars permanently.


----------



## ips0_fact0 (Aug 1, 2011)

I tried flashing it twice and each time I had to re partition into DL09 and flash into .29. It never worked for me on the new MIUI update so I would proceed with caution for folks.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Sounds like this mod is right up there with "hello world" for programming skills ;-)

Another Fascinating post by my Rootzwiki app...


----------



## dfgas (Jun 7, 2011)

That is for 1.7.15, i would look for a 1.7.29 to do on the .29 version of miui. So I understand why it would cause a bootloop. a lot has changed since .15


----------



## ips0_fact0 (Aug 1, 2011)

There is no question as to why. I just want to warn people before they had to reformat (like me... twice). PITA without TB and MIUI backup. I learned after the first time. Now I have TB, SMSBackup, and MIUI Backup. Im ready for any beta testing now


----------

